# Fuck You Wilson! Bevell! Carroll!



## HUGGY

Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt! 

The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.

The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team. 

Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!

Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.

I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.

I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game. 

Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seahags choked


----------



## Moonglow

He'll still get a large check...


----------



## Papageorgio

After the lucky catch at the 5, Seattle was fortunate to be in that position. The Seahawks gambled two weeks ago. And won, they gambled just befor the half and won, they gambled at the end of the game and lost.


----------



## HUGGY

I guess Wilson's fucking god was taking a leak when his golden boi threw that pass.


----------



## HUGGY

I hope that Allen brings up that last pass when Russy wants to get paid this year.


----------



## Mr. H.

A lot of people made a lot of money because of that play. 

Think about it. 

For all we know, ISIS had a hand in this one.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Meltdown [On]


----------



## Rocko

Seattle was extremely lucky to be in that position in the first place. Their luck finally ran out . Now I hope Brady retires so we have a shot at the division.


----------



## percysunshine

.

Take solace Huggy. The reception Jermaine Kearse made was Super Bowl historic.


----------



## Anathema

Mr. H. said:


> A lot of people made a lot of money because of that play.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> For all we know, ISIS had a hand in this one.



Not ISIS. An even more disgusting organization. .... the NFL. A league more scripted than WWE.


----------



## Zander

I am thrilled that the Patriots won. It was a great Super Bowl. One of the all time best.

Now the loudmouth Seahawks will be forced to shut the fuck up. Those fucks talked more trash than a waste management convention.

Richard Sherman ought to take a lesson in humility from Michelle Kwan's father.....Like Sherman he always celebrated early, strutted around like a peacock.... then settled for second place.......Michelle Kwan, she no win!! Seahawks, they no win!


----------



## Plasmaball

hahhahahaahhahahhahahhahahaha huggy hahahhahahhahhahahhahaha


----------



## Zander

Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.

Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics


----------



## HUGGY

No reason to shut up.  We had the fucking game in the bag.  Wilson GAVE the game to the Pats.  I don't care about the lucky pass.  The Hawks would have probably taken the ball down the field anyway.  It's not like Kearse scored on the play when the ball just fell into his arms.  Wilson had NO business forcing that last pass into tight coverage to a guy with ZERO fucking experience.  Wilson wasn't even under any pressure.  He just did like he was told like the dumb fuck good little Christian he is and now we the Hawks fans get to be pissed off until next season and Russell Wilson has a few months to figure out why his make believe god let him down.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics



They are better people than you are.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Meltdown of epic proportions incoming?


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> No reason to shut up.  We had the fucking game in the bag.  Wilson GAVE the game to the Pats.  I don't care about the lucky pass.  The Hawks would have probably taken the ball down the field anyway.  It's not like Kearse scored on the play when the ball just fell into his arms.  Wilson had NO business forcing that last pass into tight coverage to a guy with ZERO fucking experience.  Wilson wasn't even under any pressure.  He just did like he was told like the dumb fuck good little Christian he is and now we the Hawks fans get to be pissed off until next season and Russell Wilson has a few months to figure out why his make believe god let him down.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

The Seahawks were lucky to be tied at the half, the only quarter the Seahawks were better was the 3rd.

Seattle and their luck finally ran out. 

The the interception, the offsides and the fight at the end of the game was a Seahawk implosion. It cost them a TD, a possible safety and brought out the ugly of a team that thought their destiny was to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Plasmaball

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
Click to expand...

no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> The Seahawks were lucky to be tied at the half, the only quarter the Seahawks were better was the 3rd.
> 
> Seattle and their luck finally ran out.
> 
> The the interception, the offsides and the fight at the end of the game was a Seahawk implosion. It cost them a TD, a possible safety and brought out the ugly of a team that thought their destiny was to win the Super Bowl.



I suppose you think that when the NE player reached out with his hand and clearly tripped the Hawk receiver for the worst non call I have seen in a long time forcing a punt that the Hawks were just lucky too.

Face it we lost a game in a most UNLUCKY fashion but we will get over it and you will still be a piss-ant. I'll take the loss and just be thankful I'm not you.


----------



## Zander

Huggy, you're a classless loser, just like your team.


----------



## HUGGY

Plasmaball said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
Click to expand...


Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.


----------



## Rocko

HUGGY said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
Click to expand...


Wow you're a dick.


----------



## Plasmaball

HUGGY said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
Click to expand...

the butthurt is epic in this one. Holy shit dude...keep going


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Huggy, you're a classless loser, just like your team.



Oh my...  THAT's gonna leave a mark!  Oh shut the fuck up you senile old fuck.  I have every right to feel cheated out of a well deserved win.  I'm NOT blaming anyone that doesn't deserve it.  I have no bad words for the Patriots.  The refs blew some important bad non calls but they were not the reason we lost.  If we ran Lynch instead of that stupid pass we would have won in 99% probability.  It was our own fault we lost.  It isn't being a classless loser to blame ones own team for screwing the pooch like that.  

Your criticism is stupid.


----------



## HUGGY

Plasmaball said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the butthurt is epic in this one. Holy shit dude...keep going
Click to expand...


If there ever was a game to have a serious case of butt hurt this would be the one.


----------



## Plasmaball

HUGGY said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the butthurt is epic in this one. Holy shit dude...keep going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there ever was a game to have a serious case of butt hurt this would be the one.
Click to expand...

it was a great game and beyond the brawl it was a awesome game. Had the pats lost i would have felt good about how it went down. Yes it would have sucked but holy shit it was a great game. 

Those two are classless losers, and you are doing nothing but being the same for the way you are acting.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks were lucky to be tied at the half, the only quarter the Seahawks were better was the 3rd.
> 
> Seattle and their luck finally ran out.
> 
> The the interception, the offsides and the fight at the end of the game was a Seahawk implosion. It cost them a TD, a possible safety and brought out the ugly of a team that thought their destiny was to win the Super Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you think that when the NE player reached out with his hand and clearly tripped the Hawk receiver for the worst non call I have seen in a long time forcing a punt that the Hawks were just lucky too.
> 
> Face it we lost a game in a most UNLUCKY fashion but we will get over it and you will still be a piss-ant. I'll take the loss and just be thankful I'm not you.
Click to expand...


You know the last two weeks you ran your fucking mouth. Now that your team lost, you can't take what you dished out. You are prime example of what is wrong with you fucking Seahawk fans and why I do like the Hawks. You have no class and you proved it asshole. 

I'm glad I am not you, I have a home, I don't live in a motel room in a bad part of Seattle where all you have is the harassing of homeless people.

So STFU, you fuckin loser, if the Seahawks never lose another game, you'd still be the fuckin loser you are. 

You lost the game because of several reasons, you had a 10 pt lead with 8 minutes to go and couldn't win the fuckin game. Get over it!


----------



## HUGGY

Rocko said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, one last thing- FUCK Bruce Irvin and FUCK Michael Bennett...those two scumbags are a disgrace to the game.
> 
> Brawl Instigated By Seattle Breaks Out 18 Seconds Before End Of Super Bowl LB Bruce Irvin Ejected Video RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you're a dick.
Click to expand...


Wow! your opinion is about as important as the average moron in your part of the country.  Congratulations!


----------



## Rocko

Hey guys, am I the only one who saw the Coca-Cola commercial tonight? Lol


----------



## HUGGY

Plasmaball said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are better people than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the butthurt is epic in this one. Holy shit dude...keep going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there ever was a game to have a serious case of butt hurt this would be the one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a great game and beyond the brawl it was a awesome game. Had the pats lost i would have felt good about how it went down. Yes it would have sucked but holy shit it was a great game.
> 
> Those two are classless losers, and you are doing nothing but being the same for the way you are acting.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  Just how am I supposed to be "acting"?  My team had just courageously marched down the field and placed themselves on the one yard line with three downs to go and a time out with about 30 seconds left on the clock. They were in a perfect position with the toughest running back in the NFL to put this away like Tiger woods with a two shot lead on the final hole and a six inch put.

They did the dumbest thing imaginable and friggin just GAVE the game away to the Pats.  Now HOW am I supposed to be acting again?


----------



## Anathema

Zander said:


> Huggy, you're a classless loser, just like your team.



There us no class to be found in losing. None. Ever.


----------



## Rocko

"Courageously marched down the field"...Umm no.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the butthurt is epic in this one. Holy shit dude...keep going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there ever was a game to have a serious case of butt hurt this would be the one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a great game and beyond the brawl it was a awesome game. Had the pats lost i would have felt good about how it went down. Yes it would have sucked but holy shit it was a great game.
> 
> Those two are classless losers, and you are doing nothing but being the same for the way you are acting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Just how am I supposed to be "acting"?  My team had just courageously marched down the field and placed themselves on the one yard line with three downs to go and a time out with about 30 seconds left on the clock. They were in a perfect position with the toughest running back in the NFL to put this away like Tiger woods with a two shot lead on the final hole and a six inch put.
> 
> They did the dumbest thing imaginable and friggin just GAVE the game away to the Pats.  Now HOW am I supposed to be acting again?
Click to expand...

Just as you are a classless fuckin loser, that's exactly how we all thought you'd act.


----------



## Plasmaball

HUGGY said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they arent. they are sore losers, like you...hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damned skippy I'm pissed about the way we lost.  Bennett and Irvin should be too.  Oh and yes they are better people than you.  They aren't piss-ant anonymous loser wimps like yourself on the internet desperately trying to feel important when someone that actually works hard for a goal has a patch of bad luck. Go find a sturdy shoelace in your mommy's basement and do the right thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the butthurt is epic in this one. Holy shit dude...keep going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there ever was a game to have a serious case of butt hurt this would be the one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a great game and beyond the brawl it was a awesome game. Had the pats lost i would have felt good about how it went down. Yes it would have sucked but holy shit it was a great game.
> 
> Those two are classless losers, and you are doing nothing but being the same for the way you are acting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  Just how am I supposed to be "acting"?  My team had just courageously marched down the field and placed themselves on the one yard line with three downs to go and a time out with about 30 seconds left on the clock. They were in a perfect position with the toughest running back in the NFL to put this away like Tiger woods with a two shot lead on the final hole and a six inch put.
> 
> They did the dumbest thing imaginable and friggin just GAVE the game away to the Pats.  Now HOW am I supposed to be acting again?
Click to expand...

like they fucked up, but able to admit those two who started the brawl are losers and have zero class.


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> I am thrilled that the Patriots won. It was a great Super Bowl. One of the all time best.
> 
> Now the loudmouth Seahawks will be forced to shut the fuck up. Those fucks talked more trash than a waste management convention.
> 
> Richard Sherman ought to take a lesson in humility from Michelle Kwan's father.....Like Sherman he always celebrated early, strutted around like a peacock.... then settled for second place.......Michelle Kwan, she no win!! Seahawks, they no win!



I can't stand Dick Sherman either.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Anybody heard of the SB market prediction...........Down if AFC wins up if NFC wins ...80% accuracy


----------



## HUGGY

I don't live in ".A" motel room idiot. I live in several connected rooms on the third floor.   Quite comfortable really.  Before I took this favor on I lived on my Chris Craft boat.  I have had no desire to own a house. I also have twice as much room on the ground floor for my tools and a couple of shops.  It's a pretty good arrangement for someone with my interests.  I drive a Caddy and a VW bus I'm converting to a mobile repair and welding rig.  The 35 ft 1958 Chris Craft is in storage.  I'm going to have to add some RC self folding ramps to accommodate my new buddies the Pitbulls on and off the boat.   I'm not wealthy by anyone's imagination but I'm happy.  That is I was until this afternoon.  People like you that take pleasure in other's discomfort or bad fortune have always disgusted me.  So as you can tell even with your tiny intellect I don't give a rat's ass what you think.  It ALWAYS comes from a negative place.  I would feel sorry for you except that at the minute I am feeling sorry for a lot of people that deserve it and even if I had the extra compassion I wouldn't waste it on a worthless prick such as you.


----------



## Rocko

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Patriots won. It was a great Super Bowl. One of the all time best.
> 
> Now the loudmouth Seahawks will be forced to shut the fuck up. Those fucks talked more trash than a waste management convention.
> 
> Richard Sherman ought to take a lesson in humility from Michelle Kwan's father.....Like Sherman he always celebrated early, strutted around like a peacock.... then settled for second place.......Michelle Kwan, she no win!! Seahawks, they no win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Dick Sherman either.
Click to expand...



Did you see him bragging about being better than Revis during the game? You're team is the Middle of playing a SB and you're bragging in front of the camera that you're better than revis. What a major turd.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> I don't live in ".A" motel room idiot. I live in several connected rooms on the third floor.   Quite comfortable really.  Before I took this favor on I lived on my Chris Craft boat.  I have had no desire to own a house. I also have twice as much room on the ground floor for my tools and a couple of shops.  It's a pretty good arrangement for someone with my interests.  I drive a Caddy and a VW bus I'm converting to a mobile repair and welding rig.  The 35 ft 1958 Chris Craft is in storage.  I'm going to have to add some RC self folding ramps to accommodate my new buddies the Pitbulls on and off the boat.   I'm not wealthy by anyone's imagination but I'm happy.  That is I was until this afternoon.  People like you that take pleasure in other's discomfort or bad fortune have always disgusted me.  So as you can tell even with your tiny intellect I don't give a rat's ass what you think.  It ALWAYS comes from a negative place.  I would feel sorry for you except that at the minute I am feeling sorry for a lot of people that deserve it and even if I had the extra compassion I wouldn't waste it on a worthless prick such as you.



Who cares. You are a fuckin loser, you bragged all week, dished shit out and now your a pussy and can't take it. 

No you blame , pout, act like a complete asshole and I'm the negative one?


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Patriots won. It was a great Super Bowl. One of the all time best.
> 
> Now the loudmouth Seahawks will be forced to shut the fuck up. Those fucks talked more trash than a waste management convention.
> 
> Richard Sherman ought to take a lesson in humility from Michelle Kwan's father.....Like Sherman he always celebrated early, strutted around like a peacock.... then settled for second place.......Michelle Kwan, she no win!! Seahawks, they no win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Dick Sherman either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see him bragging about being better than Revis during the game? You're team is the Middle of playing a SB and you're bragging in front of the camera that you're better than revis. What a major turd.
Click to expand...


What else is new from that douche?  All that tard ever does is rant and rave, it seems.


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


> Hey guys, am I the only one who saw the Coca-Cola commercial tonight? Lol



The only commercial I remember seeing was the one where the guy was Pac Man.  Lol.  I was busy texting and stuff during commercial breaks.


----------



## Zander

Rocko said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that the Patriots won. It was a great Super Bowl. One of the all time best.
> 
> Now the loudmouth Seahawks will be forced to shut the fuck up. Those fucks talked more trash than a waste management convention.
> 
> Richard Sherman ought to take a lesson in humility from Michelle Kwan's father.....Like Sherman he always celebrated early, strutted around like a peacock.... then settled for second place.......Michelle Kwan, she no win!! Seahawks, they no win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand Dick Sherman either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see him bragging about being better than Revis during the game? You're team is the Middle of playing a SB and you're bragging in front of the camera that you're better than revis. What a major turd.
Click to expand...


Yup. Sherman is a classless, clueless thug with a gigantic ego. Personally,  I think he is the reason they lost, his bragging brought the universe down upon him and gave him his comeuppance ....Just like Michelle Kwan's father......


----------



## NLT

Plasmaball said:


> hahhahahaahhahahhahahhahahaha huggy hahahhahahhahhahahhahaha


Shup fag, get back to that mop


----------



## Rocko

ChrisL said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, am I the only one who saw the Coca-Cola commercial tonight? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only commercial I remember seeing was the one where the guy was Pac Man.  Lol.  I was busy texting and stuff during commercial breaks.
Click to expand...


The pac man one was one of the few that I liled.


----------



## Zander

Huggy is a the forum version of Dick Sherman.....a big blowhard who loves to dish it out, but cries and makes excuses when he loses. 

What a baby!


----------



## mdk

What madness would compel you to throw the ball when you have a monster running back? It is quite frankly a mind boggling play call and will be remembered as one of the worst in SB history.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.


----------



## Papageorgio

Manonthestreet said:


> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.



Seattle had a 10 point lead with just over 8 minutes to go and they couldn't hold it. NE scored 14 points in 6 minutes to win the game.


----------



## HUGGY

mdk said:


> What madness would compel you to throw the ball when you have a monster running back? It is quite frankly a mind boggling play call and will be remembered as one of the worst in SB history.



No SHIT!!!  Talk about going from a historical genius to a historical idiot in less than 2 seconds !!!   Wilson and Carroll will NEVER live this down.  ASTONISHING !!!!


----------



## mdk

HUGGY said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What madness would compel you to throw the ball when you have a monster running back? It is quite frankly a mind boggling play call and will be remembered as one of the worst in SB history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No SHIT!!!  Talk about going from a historical genius to a historical idiot in less than 2 seconds !!!   Wilson and Carroll will NEVER live this down.  ASTONISHING !!!!
Click to expand...


Seattle's Defense should have never let it get that far. The D melted down and that is the reason they lost the game. I did not have dog in the fight but it was at least an entertaining game.


----------



## GWV5903

Yeah Huggy I don't blame you, pretty sad, total DUMBASS CALL BY PETE!!!! 

But I enjoyed seeing Sherman lose, he's a scumbag of the 1st degree...


----------



## Papageorgio

What about the Seattle defense giving up two touchdowns in the fourth quarter in under six minutes? That was some great execution against a defense that was supposed to be one of the all time best.


----------



## mdk

Papageorgio said:


> What about the Seattle defense giving up two touchdowns in the fourth quarter in under six minutes? That was some great execution against a defense that was supposed to be one of the all time best.



Exactly. The defense is the reason the Seattle lost. Folks can blame that horrible play call that lead to the INT until the cows come home but the D should have never let it get that far in the first place.


----------



## HUGGY

Manonthestreet said:


> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.



That's a stupid and willfully ignorant statement.  The game was won.  The decision to throw THAT pass to THAT ill prepared receiver will haunt Wilson and Carroll till the last days they are drawing breath.

It was probably the dumbest play call and execution in the history of professional football.  It was epic.  Biblical. An act of Sports stupidity that will be talked about for a hundred years. It makes that ABC Sports ski jumper fail "The Agony of Defeat" look like a small miss-que.  Carroll and Wilson set the bar in fail so low that I doubt it will EVER be duplicated on a sporting field of any kind in any country or sporting event.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid and willfully ignorant statement.  The game was won.  The decision to throw THAT pass to THAT ill prepared receiver will haunt Wilson and Carroll till the last days they are drawing breath.
> 
> It was probably the dumbest play call and execution in the history of professional football.  It was epic.  Biblical. An act of Sports stupidity that will be talked about for a hundred years. It makes that ABC Sports ski jumper fail "The Agony of Defeat" look like a small miss-que.  Carroll and Wilson set the bar in fail so low that I doubt it will EVER be duplicated on a sporting field of any kind in any country or sporting event.
Click to expand...


No, it wasn't "won."  That is why football is such a great and exciting game, because anything can happen.


----------



## Gracie

HUGGY said:


> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!


Is that you Mr Gracie? He was ranting the same thing..loudly.


----------



## HUGGY

Gracie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you Mr Gracie? He was ranting the same thing..loudly.
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid and willfully ignorant statement.  The game was won.  The decision to throw THAT pass to THAT ill prepared receiver will haunt Wilson and Carroll till the last days they are drawing breath.
> 
> It was probably the dumbest play call and execution in the history of professional football.  It was epic.  Biblical. An act of Sports stupidity that will be talked about for a hundred years. It makes that ABC Sports ski jumper fail "The Agony of Defeat" look like a small miss-que.  Carroll and Wilson set the bar in fail so low that I doubt it will EVER be duplicated on a sporting field of any kind in any country or sporting event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't "won."  That is why football is such a great and exciting game, because anything can happen.
Click to expand...


Ya... It COULD have been stranger... like if a terrorist had shot Wilson dead from the roof of the stadium and the ball picked up by a Pats lineman and run 99 yards for a TD.


----------



## Zander

Seattle are shitbirds that deserved to lose. They shouldn't even have been there. It should have been Green Bay.  They got all the breaks, and a damn near miracle game to get there....but were they thankful?  Nope. Not. Even. A. Little. Bit. 

Maybe if they had been a little less cocky, a little less arrogant.....a little more thankful for the LUCK that put them into the big show things would have turned out differently.....but NO, the classless loudmouth shitbirds couldn't  help themselves because, well,  they're shitbirds. And you know what shitbirds do? Shitbirds lose.  And that's what they did. They LOST. And they LOST  badly, very badly. . To top it off, their true shitbird colors came out and they started throwing punches once they'd received their comeuppance. Classless, pathetic, shitbirds. 

Here ya go Shitbirds!!


----------



## Zander




----------



## Steinlight

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid and willfully ignorant statement.  The game was won.  The decision to throw THAT pass to THAT ill prepared receiver will haunt Wilson and Carroll till the last days they are drawing breath.
> 
> It was probably the dumbest play call and execution in the history of professional football.  It was epic.  Biblical. An act of Sports stupidity that will be talked about for a hundred years. It makes that ABC Sports ski jumper fail "The Agony of Defeat" look like a small miss-que.  Carroll and Wilson set the bar in fail so low that I doubt it will EVER be duplicated on a sporting field of any kind in any country or sporting event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't "won."  That is why football is such a great and exciting game, because anything can happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya... It COULD have been stranger... like if a terrorist had shot Wilson dead from the roof of the stadium and the ball picked up by a Pats lineman and run 99 yards for a TD.
Click to expand...

Russell Wilson looks like a fucking terrorist now that you mention with that hair and beard.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!



Calm down, it is now officially, IMO, Baseball Season.  Can the Giants repeat, will the A's and Giants meet in the fall classic, will Pablo the Panda show up in Boston and tip the scale at 300 pounds?  Will the Dodgers out spend every team in the league, but have trouble beating them (we can all hope).

In a few weeks bats will strike balls and everyone will be talking about the latest Phenom, who by May will be on a bus heading to Oklahoma City or Portland.  Maybe this is the Mariner's year, at least they needn't worry about a tiles hitting more people than their bats hitting balls


----------



## Judicial review

The Packers would have wiped the floor with them like they should have done to the Seahawks.  The wrong team got to the playoffs on that side.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Seattle are shitbirds that deserved to lose. They shouldn't even have been there. It should have been Green Bay.  They got all the breaks, and a damn near miracle game to get there....but were they thankful?  Nope. Not. Even. A. Little. Bit.
> 
> Maybe if they had been a little less cocky, a little less arrogant.....a little more thankful for the LUCK that put them into the big show things would have turned out differently.....but NO, the classless loudmouth shitbirds couldn't  help themselves because, well,  they're shitbirds. And you know what shitbirds do? Shitbirds lose.  And that's what they did. They LOST. And they LOST  badly, very badly. . To top it off, their true shitbird colors came out and they started throwing punches once they'd received their comeuppance. Classless, pathetic, shitbirds.
> 
> Here ya go Shitbirds!!



Thanks for sharing.

You are an idiot.


----------



## Lumpy 1

HUGGY said:


> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!


My guess, you needed to get that off your chest and wow .. you're a fan.

That play could have either way, sometimes the best offense is the totally unexpected and as it turns out .. a .. It sucks to be you moment and soooo much more ..thanks

As a "gads this is boring" football fan I thought it was an epic battle, memorable even. Alas, Seattle's luck pooped out and they flucked themselves. .   < << .. such is life.


----------



## JimH52

Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Bevell should be fired !!

We really should wait a couple days before we crown the Patriots winners though. Just to make sure they didn't cheat somewhere in this particular game.


----------



## Roadrunner

HUGGY said:


> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!


Now you know how LSU fans feel every time Les Miles fucks one up.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid and willfully ignorant statement.  The game was won.  The decision to throw THAT pass to THAT ill prepared receiver will haunt Wilson and Carroll till the last days they are drawing breath.
> 
> It was probably the dumbest play call and execution in the history of professional football.  It was epic.  Biblical. An act of Sports stupidity that will be talked about for a hundred years. It makes that ABC Sports ski jumper fail "The Agony of Defeat" look like a small miss-que.  Carroll and Wilson set the bar in fail so low that I doubt it will EVER be duplicated on a sporting field of any kind in any country or sporting event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't "won."  That is why football is such a great and exciting game, because anything can happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya... It COULD have been stranger... like if a terrorist had shot Wilson dead from the roof of the stadium and the ball picked up by a Pats lineman and run 99 yards for a TD.
Click to expand...


Hey, so goes the game.  Your coaching counts.  Your guys blew it.  Now deal like a man.


----------



## ChrisL

DigitalDrifter said:


> Bevell should be fired !!
> 
> We really should wait a couple days before we crown the Patriots winners though. Just to make sure they didn't cheat somewhere in this particular game.



Hey, guess what.  Tom Brady's FOURTH SUPERBOWL RING.  Suck on that, loser!  HA-HA!  

Hmm.  How Superbowl rings do the Seahawks have?


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Hey, guess what.  Tom Brady's FOURTH SUPERBOWL RING.  Suck on that, loser!  HA-HA!



Chris, if you truly think that ANY of the Patriots Super Bowl victories are legitimate, please let me know. I've got some wonderful ocean-front property right around the corner from the stadium where they played last night that I'm looking to get rid of REAL CHEAP.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guess what.  Tom Brady's FOURTH SUPERBOWL RING.  Suck on that, loser!  HA-HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, if you truly think that ANY of the Patriots Super Bowl victories are legitimate, please let me know. I've got some wonderful ocean-front property right around the corner from the stadium where they played last night that I'm looking to get rid of REAL CHEAP.
Click to expand...


Stuff it up your butt.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Stuff it up your butt.



In other words, you know their whole "dynasty" is a fraud.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it up your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know their whole "dynasty" is a fraud.
Click to expand...


*fart sound*


----------



## Lumpy 1

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it up your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know their whole "dynasty" is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *fart sound*
Click to expand...

Wow .. You are brutal ..


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> After the lucky catch at the 5, Seattle was fortunate to be in that position. The Seahawks gambled two weeks ago. And won, they gambled just befor the half and won, they gambled at the end of the game and lost.


 
Might be Wilsons luck finally ran out


----------



## hangover

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guess what.  Tom Brady's FOURTH SUPERBOWL RING.  Suck on that, loser!  HA-HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, if you truly think that ANY of the Patriots Super Bowl victories are legitimate, please let me know. I've got some wonderful ocean-front property right around the corner from the stadium where they played last night that I'm looking to get rid of REAL CHEAP.
Click to expand...

More whine, more whine please. Your cheese is real stinky.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> *fart sound*



Yeah, that's the sound of what History will truly think of the Patriots "Dynasty" if/when the NFL ever gets its head out of its ass and strikes the entire post-1994 CBA era from the NFL record books.


----------



## ChrisL

Lumpy 1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it up your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know their whole "dynasty" is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *fart sound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow .. You are brutal ..
Click to expand...


Hey, I don't have to prove anything to that jerk.  He's a nut.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fart sound*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the sound of what History will truly think of the Patriots "Dynasty" if/when the NFL ever gets its head out of its ass and strikes the entire post-1994 CBA era from the NFL record books.
Click to expand...


Patriots 2015 Superbowl winners!!!  That's the way the ball bounces.  Deal with it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ChrisL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff it up your butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you know their whole "dynasty" is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *fart sound*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow .. You are brutal ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I don't have to prove anything to that jerk.  He's a nut.
Click to expand...


No problem with me, I was amused...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Anyone still think Brady needs a softer ball to throw?  Brady's pocket composure, quick release and touch is top notch.  I hope Kap watched the game and learns throwing a fastball is not the best use of his arm all of the time. 

As for the OP, I understand how disappointed Huggy is, but I remember last year in the playoff game with the Niner's - if Montana, Young or even Garcia had been under center on the last play of the game, the hawks would have been home for last years Super Bowl.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Wry Catcher said:


> Anyone still think Brady needs a softer ball to throw?  Brady's pocket composure, quick release and touch is top notch.  I hope Kap watched the game and learns throwing a fastball is not the best use of his arm all of the time.
> 
> As for the OP, I understand how disappointed Huggy is, but I remember last year in the playoff game with the Niner's - if Montana, Young or even Garcia had been under center on the last play of the game, the hawks would have been home for last years Super Bowl.


The golden years of the 49ers, I was a true blue fan then...


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Patriots 2015 Superbowl winners!!!



No. The Patriots haven't WON any of their Super Bowls. They've simply hung on long enough to allow their opponents to slit their own throats. Maybe, just Maybe if the Patriots were to go out and WIN a Super Bowl in convincing fashion I might give them some credit. Sitting back and letting the other team beat themselves is not "Winning" in my book.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots 2015 Superbowl winners!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Patriots haven't WON any of their Super Bowls. They've simply hung on long enough to allow their opponents to slit their own throats. Maybe, just Maybe if the Patriots were to go out and WIN a Super Bowl in convincing fashion I might give them some credit. Sitting back and letting the other team beat themselves is not "Winning" in my book.
Click to expand...


  You are wrong.  The Patriots won their 4th Superbowl last night.  That's a fact, Mr. Nutjob.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Seahawk Fans ..


----------



## Papageorgio

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots 2015 Superbowl winners!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Patriots haven't WON any of their Super Bowls. They've simply hung on long enough to allow their opponents to slit their own throats. Maybe, just Maybe if the Patriots were to go out and WIN a Super Bowl in convincing fashion I might give them some credit. Sitting back and letting the other team beat themselves is not "Winning" in my book.
Click to expand...


Yeah, whatever, give it a rest, you don't have to give them any credit. The rest of the world already has. 

Brady rallied his team from 10 down. They made SIX Super Bowls and were two plays from being 6-0 in the Super Bowl. I don't like New England but I give them the credit for being there every year for the last decade plus.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots 2015 Superbowl winners!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Patriots haven't WON any of their Super Bowls. They've simply hung on long enough to allow their opponents to slit their own throats. Maybe, just Maybe if the Patriots were to go out and WIN a Super Bowl in convincing fashion I might give them some credit. Sitting back and letting the other team beat themselves is not "Winning" in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  The Patriots won their 4th Superbowl last night.  That's a fact, Mr. Nutjob.
Click to expand...




Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots 2015 Superbowl winners!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Patriots haven't WON any of their Super Bowls. They've simply hung on long enough to allow their opponents to slit their own throats. Maybe, just Maybe if the Patriots were to go out and WIN a Super Bowl in convincing fashion I might give them some credit. Sitting back and letting the other team beat themselves is not "Winning" in my book.
Click to expand...




 

Sometimes reality is distracted...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow said:


> He'll still get a large check...


I guarantee you,carrol has a huge stash of cash in his house now for throwing this game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. H. said:


> A lot of people made a lot of money because of that play.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> For all we know, ISIS had a hand in this one.


I bet you carrol made a lot of money off this game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!



my sympathys hug.I feel sorry for all fans in seattle right now.that asshole coach carrol is the one to blame for this.

I feel sorry for the fans because they are going to be stuck with this asshole prick carrol for their coach for a long time.

I don't care if they make it to the superbowl every year,I'm done with the seahawks.Wilson should have done the Jim Harbaugh thing that he did with Ditka.Ignore his call and call his own play and give the ball to Lynch and take the game into his own hands that way.

I am never watching another seahawk game again as long as they got that asshole coach who is just as much of a fraud as belicheat is.

I don't care if they make it back to the superbowl year in and year out,im done with them.I'm going to stick with the chargers,they are the cubs of baseball.

Loveable losers who wont get my hopes up.the chargers are the only team I will be watching for now on.

for now on,the chargers are the only team I will watch


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^some poor sport loser farted three times^^^^


----------



## DigitalDrifter

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sympathys hug.I feel sorry for all fans in seattle right now.that asshole coach carrol is the one to blame for this.
> 
> I feel sorry for the fans because they are going to be stuck with this asshole prick carrol for their coach for a long time.
> 
> I don't care if they make it to the superbowl every year,I'm done with the seahawks.Wilson should have done the Jim Harbaugh thing that he did with Ditka.Ignore his call and call his own play and give the ball to Lynch and take the game into his own hands that way.
> 
> I am never watching another seahawk game again as long as they got that asshole coach who is just as much of a fraud as belicheat is.
> 
> I don't care if they make it back to the superbowl year in and year out,im done with them.I'm going to stick with the chargers,they are the cubs of baseball.
> 
> Loveable losers who wont get my hopes up.the chargers are the only team I will be watching for now on.
> 
> for now on,the chargers are the only team I will watch
Click to expand...


The offensive coordinator, Darrell Bevel, made the call.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DigitalDrifter said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sympathys hug.I feel sorry for all fans in seattle right now.that asshole coach carrol is the one to blame for this.
> 
> I feel sorry for the fans because they are going to be stuck with this asshole prick carrol for their coach for a long time.
> 
> I don't care if they make it to the superbowl every year,I'm done with the seahawks.Wilson should have done the Jim Harbaugh thing that he did with Ditka.Ignore his call and call his own play and give the ball to Lynch and take the game into his own hands that way.
> 
> I am never watching another seahawk game again as long as they got that asshole coach who is just as much of a fraud as belicheat is.
> 
> I don't care if they make it back to the superbowl year in and year out,im done with them.I'm going to stick with the chargers,they are the cubs of baseball.
> 
> Loveable losers who wont get my hopes up.the chargers are the only team I will be watching for now on.
> 
> for now on,the chargers are the only team I will watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The offensive coordinator, Darrell Bevel, made the call.
Click to expand...

yeah but carrol can overrule him.He didn't.

Wilson should have done what jim harbaugh did with Ditka when he was with the bears on a Monday night game once,Ignored Ditka and called his own play.It did not work and he got a severe profanity tirade from Ditka for it but there is now way in hell the pats weak run defense that was on their heels, would have stopped beastmode.they were tired and worn down.

It's the superbowl for god sakes,fuck the coachs.they aren't out there playing the game.wilson should have given him and carrol the middle finger and called beastmodes number.


----------



## Zander

Shitbirds gotta be shitbirds.....Doug Baldwin pretends to shit on the field after scoring.....Why did these c*nts lose?  Because they're classless shitbirds that deserved to lose...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Shitbirds gotta be shitbirds.....Doug Baldwin pretends to shit on the field after scoring.....Why did these c*nts lose?  Because they're classless shitbirds that deserved to lose...


yeah hard to believe that they have even less class that Belicheat does.

fuck these two asshole coachs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this LA Ram friend of mine said it best below about carrol.

typical No class Pete the Cheat Carroll team


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle defense lost it....cant expect your QB to pull your ass out of the fire on last drive week after week.......bad things are going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid and willfully ignorant statement.  The game was won.  The decision to throw THAT pass to THAT ill prepared receiver will haunt Wilson and Carroll till the last days they are drawing breath.
> 
> It was probably the dumbest play call and execution in the history of professional football.  It was epic.  Biblical. An act of Sports stupidity that will be talked about for a hundred years. It makes that ABC Sports ski jumper fail "The Agony of Defeat" look like a small miss-que.  Carroll and Wilson set the bar in fail so low that I doubt it will EVER be duplicated on a sporting field of any kind in any country or sporting event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't "won."  That is why football is such a great and exciting game, because anything can happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya... It COULD have been stranger... like if a terrorist had shot Wilson dead from the roof of the stadium and the ball picked up by a Pats lineman and run 99 yards for a TD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, so goes the game.  Your coaching counts.  Your guys blew it.  Now deal like a man.
Click to expand...


I would prefer to curl up on the floor in a fetal position thank you very much.


----------



## HUGGY

JimH52 said:


> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.



You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.

Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".

Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.

Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.
> 
> Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".
> 
> Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.
> 
> Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.
Click to expand...


you're forgetting fuck carrol as well for not telling him no,we are going to  use beastmode.If I am Lynch,I dont come back and play for that asshole traiter next year.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.
> 
> Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".
> 
> Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.
> 
> Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  I feel your pain.  I remember the Pats loss to the Giants.  Just as painful.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.
> 
> Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".
> 
> Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.
> 
> Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.
> 
> Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".
> 
> Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.
> 
> Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.
Click to expand...


Hugs, I know I flick you a bunch of crap. Truth be told, Huggy, you are a true Seahawk fan and though they are not a favorite team of mine, they are fortunate to have a fan such as you. 

There is always next year and several more after that. If they get back to the Super Bowl next year, they are back into the discussion of a dynasty.


----------



## Zander

After Sunday's numerous display of classless unsportsmanlike conduct, Seattle will be forever known as Shitbirds.  They win badly and they lose worse.  Here is the king shitbird......look at that face...priceless!!


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> After Sunday's numerous display of classless unsportsmanlike conduct, Seattle will be forever known as Shitbirds.  They win badly and they lose worse.  Here is the king shitbird......look at that face...priceless!!



Yeah, that wasn't very nice to start a fight like that, but I'm willing to forgive and forget.  The face is priceless, I agree.


----------



## JimH52

Its over.  Now wait for the draft and hope our teams don't blow it....again.


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Sunday's numerous display of classless unsportsmanlike conduct, Seattle will be forever known as Shitbirds.  They win badly and they lose worse.  Here is the king shitbird......look at that face...priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that wasn't very nice to start a fight like that, but I'm willing to forgive and forget.  The face is priceless, I agree.
Click to expand...



 

You can learn a great deal about someone by watching how they respond to adversity.  

And yes, I am enjoying a little schadenfreude......Here it is again...







Too bad...so sad....


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


>


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
Click to expand...

Couldn't happen to a nicer man


----------



## Treeshepherd

HUGGY said:


> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!



I feel yer pain. 

2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.


----------



## Borillar

Zander said:


>


That play deserves a facepalm.


----------



## HUGGY

Treeshepherd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
Click to expand...


Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
Click to expand...


Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play. 

He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......


----------



## G.T.

They probably shouldnt have allowed new england to come back in the first place.

But seattle couldnt stop #11 on the Pats, he was a beast.


----------



## Zander

G.T. said:


> They probably shouldnt have allowed new england to come back in the first place.
> 
> But seattle couldnt stop #11 on the Pats, he was a beast.




Actually it was the guy with the number 12 on his back......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play.
> 
> He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......
Click to expand...




carrol has made me decide to not only never watch the seahawks again,but to not even bother watching superbowls anymore now knowing beyond a doubt many are rigged.if my chargers are not in the playoffs next year like this year,you wont catch me watching any playoff games next year.screw all the sunday,monday and thursday night games as well,the NFL is corrupt.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play.
> 
> He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrol has made me decide to not only never watch the seahawks again,but to not even bother watching superbowls anymore now knowing beyond a doubt many are rigged.if my chargers are not in the playoffs next year like this year,you wont catch me watching any playoff games next year.screw all the sunday,monday and thursday night games as well,the NFL is corrupt.
Click to expand...


Good, now you can stay the hell out of the football threads with your nutter conspiracy theories.  Yay!!!


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play.
> 
> He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrol has made me decide to not only never watch the seahawks again,but to not even bother watching superbowls anymore now knowing beyond a doubt many are rigged.if my chargers are not in the playoffs next year like this year,you wont catch me watching any playoff games next year.screw all the sunday,monday and thursday night games as well,the NFL is corrupt.
Click to expand...


Things didn't work out how I wanted....corruption!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play.
> 
> He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrol has made me decide to not only never watch the seahawks again,but to not even bother watching superbowls anymore now knowing beyond a doubt many are rigged.if my chargers are not in the playoffs next year like this year,you wont catch me watching any playoff games next year.screw all the sunday,monday and thursday night games as well,the NFL is corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things didn't work out how I wanted....corruption!
Click to expand...


at  least unlike you, "I" can accept facts that I have been played for a sucker by the NFL  long enough and will no longer be played for one anymore.

you cant even accept facts that government corruption exists so of course you wont consider for a second that carrol threw the game obviously.

people like you,all the seahawk fans and every other season ticket holder sheople in the country, there is no hope for.

they will continue to play all of you guys for the suckers you all are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

with Belicheat its easy to see what a fraud coach and cheater he is because he is so transparent and sloppy about it.He has no personality at all so he is easy to dislike.

carrol though,people like me did not want to believe that HE was corrupt because he is just the opposite of Belicheat.He has a happy,fun go lucky likeable personality so you WANT to like him and want to believe  the best of him and give him the benefit of the doubt.

But he is no different than Belicheat.He is just as much of a liar and cheater as he is.


----------



## Montrovant

So wait.  If the NFL is so corrupt and rigging games and whatnot, why did the Pats get all the media attention for cheating with Spygate and Deflategate?  Why wasn't that all suppressed by the corrupt NFL?

9/11, you consistently fall back to the same tired old lines.  Someone disagrees with your latest conspiracy theory?  They obviously can't see the 'facts' that you do.  Forget the fact that I have never said nor hinted that I don't believe corruption exists in government.  Forget the fact that this was one play call at the end of a game in which the Seahawks nearly made a miraculous comeback which could have been stopped easily by bad playcalling earlier.  Forget the fact that it was only when a particular play call that you didn't like happened to lead to a bad outcome that you decided Carrol is a cheater, despite allegations of cheating in programs he's run in the past.  Let's instead look at the fact that you think you have been played for a sucker up until now, but somehow all of the other claims of cheating and corruption in the NFL just blew right by you; when a bad play happens at the end of the Super Bowl to a team you've been rooting for of late, THAT is when you wake up.  

Queue fart jokes......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> So wait.  If the NFL is so corrupt and rigging games and whatnot, why did the Pats get all the media attention for cheating with Spygate and Deflategate?  Why wasn't that all suppressed by the corrupt NFL?
> 
> 9/11, you consistently fall back to the same tired old lines.  Someone disagrees with your latest conspiracy theory?  They obviously can't see the 'facts' that you do.  Forget the fact that I have never said nor hinted that I don't believe corruption exists in government.  Forget the fact that this was one play call at the end of a game in which the Seahawks nearly made a miraculous comeback which could have been stopped easily by bad playcalling earlier.  Forget the fact that it was only when a particular play call that you didn't like happened to lead to a bad outcome that you decided Carrol is a cheater, despite allegations of cheating in programs he's run in the past.  Let's instead look at the fact that you think you have been played for a sucker up until now, but somehow all of the other claims of cheating and corruption in the NFL just blew right by you; when a bad play happens at the end of the Super Bowl to a team you've been rooting for of late, THAT is when you wake up.
> 
> see as always I just end up just having to repeat the same thing over and over with you again. belicheat is like bush,transparent,he was so sloppy at spygate and deflategate it could not be covered up,carrol is the Obama a much more clever bastard at covering what a cheater he is.
> 
> AGAIN,people told me before the season began not to trust pete carrol
> Queue fart jokes......



that's because belicheat has been so sloppy at covering up how he cheats it cant be covered up where carrol is much more clever.my experience with you is that no matter how absurd the governments explanation for events are such as my user name,you defend it no matter how absurd it is so you sure always act like you don't think government corruption exists.


Montrovant said:


> So wait.  If the NFL is so corrupt and rigging games and whatnot, why did the Pats get all the media attention for cheating with Spygate and Deflategate?  Why wasn't that all suppressed by the corrupt NFL?
> 
> 9/11, you consistently fall back to the same tired old lines.  Someone disagrees with your latest conspiracy theory?  They obviously can't see the 'facts' that you do.  Forget the fact that I have never said nor hinted that I don't believe corruption exists in government.  Forget the fact that this was one play call at the end of a game in which the Seahawks nearly made a miraculous comeback which could have been stopped easily by bad playcalling earlier.  Forget the fact that it was only when a particular play call that you didn't like happened to lead to a bad outcome that you decided Carrol is a cheater, despite allegations of cheating in programs he's run in the past.  Let's instead look at the fact that you think you have been played for a sucker up until now, but somehow all of the other claims of cheating and corruption in the NFL just blew right by you; when a bad play happens at the end of the Super Bowl to a team you've been rooting for of late, THAT is when you wake up.
> 
> Queue fart jokes......



see as always I got to repeat the same thing over and over with you again cause you ignore it.beleicheat is like bush,transparent ,he was so sloppy in his corruption that it could be covered up,carrol is a much more clver bastard like Obama,like Obama you want to like him because of his personaly not realizing that like Obama is no different than bush,carrol is no different than belicheat.

plus people told me at the beginning f the year that if this game was close,carrol would throw it,i did not believe them but I should have listened to them,they were tight.oh and my experience with you is no matter how absurd the governments explanation if for events you defend it no end so sure looks to me you don't believe government corruption exists.

AGAIN I did not want to believe reggie bush and the others that called him a cheater and threw game,i should have listened to him and the others that said so though,the NFL wont play ME for a sucker anymore.

NEXT post of yours WILL be fart from you though cause you will be talking to yourself since I will not read it.

bill Callahan threw the raiders game according to tim brown and jerry rice,why would carrol be any different?


----------



## Montrovant

And the NFL rigged the games to make the Patriots into a dynasty because of the ineptness of their coach?  Is that your claim?   

It's amazing how silly your theories are and how poorly they hold together under the slightest scrutiny.  If there's corruption and thrown games in the NFL (and it's certainly possible, maybe likely) it almost surely is nothing you know about.  You base your theories on how you feel about the people or incidents involved.


----------



## barry1960

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.
> 
> Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".
> 
> Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.
> 
> Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.
Click to expand...


Your world did not end, otherwise you still wouldn't be posting. I do appreciate how you live and die with the Gulls. Wilson's throw could have been better, but it was designed as a bang bang play so it was a tough pass to execute. The call was inexplicable with one timeout and seeing how Lynch was grinding the Pats down. He had already covered most of the yardage to the end zone so why not one more play. There was still a time out to try a rollout and probably another play. I do not knock the receiver, the defensive play was awesome - perhaps the greatest single defensive play in Super Bowl history. Why did you guys have to lose to the Patriots? Even I was cheering your team on. Sherman gets bad press, but he was all class after the game. Some of the other Seahawks not so much. Whatever happened on that play, Wilson is a winner.


----------



## Papageorgio

If the NFL is rigged, how can Belichick cheat? 

If the NFL is rigged, then it is impossible for anyone to cheat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> If the NFL is rigged, how can Belichick cheat?
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, then it is impossible for anyone to cheat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The people saying these things are extremely hate-filled, obviously.  Just read their nasty posts!  Lol.  They are like spoiled children.  They Superbowl didn't go their way, so now it's rigged.  This is why I say the Pats haters are pathological.  They are truly sick in the head to be making such a thing out of the game of football.    They SUCK all the fun out of the game too.  They really suck and I wish they would leave the football forums.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, how can Belichick cheat?
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, then it is impossible for anyone to cheat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people saying these things are extremely hate-filled, obviously.  Just read their nasty posts!  Lol.  They are like spoiled children.  They Superbowl didn't go their way, so now it's rigged.  This is why I say the Pats haters are pathological.  They are truly sick in the head to be making such a thing out of the game of football.    They SUCK all the fun out of the game too.  They really suck and I wish they would leave the football forums.
Click to expand...


No, it's not just Pats hate with 9/11.....he's just a conspiracy nut.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, how can Belichick cheat?
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, then it is impossible for anyone to cheat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people saying these things are extremely hate-filled, obviously.  Just read their nasty posts!  Lol.  They are like spoiled children.  They Superbowl didn't go their way, so now it's rigged.  This is why I say the Pats haters are pathological.  They are truly sick in the head to be making such a thing out of the game of football.    They SUCK all the fun out of the game too.  They really suck and I wish they would leave the football forums.
Click to expand...


I saw some of that "Patriot Vs Seagulls" game...seemed a lot of fun. Interesting end and frankly it was enjoyable. Now if someone like me who knows fa about the game can enjoy it why not everyone? It's an old adage; if the refs decide the game then it's the fault of the losers for putting them in that position!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play.
> 
> He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrol has made me decide to not only never watch the seahawks again,but to not even bother watching superbowls anymore now knowing beyond a doubt many are rigged.if my chargers are not in the playoffs next year like this year,you wont catch me watching any playoff games next year.screw all the sunday,monday and thursday night games as well,the NFL is corrupt.
Click to expand...


lol. You sound silly. 

Greg


----------



## LA RAM FAN

barry1960 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Huggy.  The world is not ending.  The Seahawks will be back again next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong!  The world DID end!!!!!!   My world ended anyways.  I'm like Lynch...I'm all about that action boss.
> 
> Wilson's throw wasn't even THAT bad.  Our receiver just totally gave up on the ball.  Somebody needed to tell that punk ass bitch to knock it down if he couldn't catch it.  The call was stupid. The receiver's execution was worse.  What do they say about passing the ball???  "three things can happen...TWO of them are bad".
> 
> Another reason that call was stupid was that Lynch could have received an MVP with a TD at that moment.  That call was a punch in Lynch's gut even if it had been a TD.  Lynch DESERVED an MVP and DESERVED THAT PLAY to cement what he had already earned.
> 
> Fuck Bevell !  Wilson should have just called the last T/O and nixed the stupid call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your world did not end, otherwise you still wouldn't be posting. I do appreciate how you live and die with the Gulls. Wilson's throw could have been better, but it was designed as a bang bang play so it was a tough pass to execute. The call was inexplicable with one timeout and seeing how Lynch was grinding the Pats down. He had already covered most of the yardage to the end zone so why not one more play. There was still a time out to try a rollout and probably another play. I do not knock the receiver, the defensive play was awesome - perhaps the greatest single defensive play in Super Bowl history. Why did you guys have to lose to the Patriots? Even I was cheering your team on. Sherman gets bad press, but he was all class after the game. Some of the other Seahawks not so much. Whatever happened on that play, Wilson is a winner.
Click to expand...


the reason they had to lose was carrol threw the game thats why.

he was worried i guarantee when kearse made the catch.he never figured he would im sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait.  If the NFL is so corrupt and rigging games and whatnot, why did the Pats get all the media attention for cheating with Spygate and Deflategate?  Why wasn't that all suppressed by the corrupt NFL?
> 
> 9/11, you consistently fall back to the same tired old lines.  Someone disagrees with your latest conspiracy theory?  They obviously can't see the 'facts' that you do.  Forget the fact that I have never said nor hinted that I don't believe corruption exists in government.  Forget the fact that this was one play call at the end of a game in which the Seahawks nearly made a miraculous comeback which could have been stopped easily by bad playcalling earlier.  Forget the fact that it was only when a particular play call that you didn't like happened to lead to a bad outcome that you decided Carrol is a cheater, despite allegations of cheating in programs he's run in the past.  Let's instead look at the fact that you think you have been played for a sucker up until now, but somehow all of the other claims of cheating and corruption in the NFL just blew right by you; when a bad play happens at the end of the Super Bowl to a team you've been rooting for of late, THAT is when you wake up.
> 
> see as always I just end up just having to repeat the same thing over and over with you again. belicheat is like bush,transparent,he was so sloppy at spygate and deflategate it could not be covered up,carrol is the Obama a much more clever bastard at covering what a cheater he is.
> 
> AGAIN,people told me before the season began not to trust pete carrol
> Queue fart jokes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's because belicheat has been so sloppy at covering up how he cheats it cant be covered up where carrol is much more clever.my experience with you is that no matter how absurd the governments explanation for events are such as my user name,you defend it no matter how absurd it is so you sure always act like you don't think government corruption exists.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wait.  If the NFL is so corrupt and rigging games and whatnot, why did the Pats get all the media attention for cheating with Spygate and Deflategate?  Why wasn't that all suppressed by the corrupt NFL?
> 
> 9/11, you consistently fall back to the same tired old lines.  Someone disagrees with your latest conspiracy theory?  They obviously can't see the 'facts' that you do.  Forget the fact that I have never said nor hinted that I don't believe corruption exists in government.  Forget the fact that this was one play call at the end of a game in which the Seahawks nearly made a miraculous comeback which could have been stopped easily by bad playcalling earlier.  Forget the fact that it was only when a particular play call that you didn't like happened to lead to a bad outcome that you decided Carrol is a cheater, despite allegations of cheating in programs he's run in the past.  Let's instead look at the fact that you think you have been played for a sucker up until now, but somehow all of the other claims of cheating and corruption in the NFL just blew right by you; when a bad play happens at the end of the Super Bowl to a team you've been rooting for of late, THAT is when you wake up.
> 
> Queue fart jokes......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see as always I got to repeat the same thing over and over with you again cause you ignore it.beleicheat is like bush,transparent ,he was so sloppy in his corruption that it could be covered up,carrol is a much more clver bastard like Obama,like Obama you want to like him because of his personaly not realizing that like Obama is no different than bush,carrol is no different than belicheat.
> 
> plus people told me at the beginning f the year that if this game was close,carrol would throw it,i did not believe them but I should have listened to them,they were tight.oh and my experience with you is no matter how absurd the governments explanation if for events you defend it no end so sure looks to me you don't believe government corruption exists.
> 
> AGAIN I did not want to believe reggie bush and the others that called him a cheater and threw game,i should have listened to him and the others that said so though,the NFL wont play ME for a sucker anymore.
> 
> NEXT post of yours WILL be fart from you though cause you will be talking to yourself since I will not read it.
> 
> bill Callahan threw the raiders game according to tim brown and jerry rice,why would carrol be any different?
Click to expand...


yep just like i knew you would afterwards,you farted after my post.hee hee.

oh and as far as the amazing catch that kearse made,i guarantee carrol was hoping he would not make it and got worried when he did.he approved the call cause he never in his wildest imaginations thought kearse would make the catch and when he did he said to himself more than likely-oh shit,we just might win.I better call for a play that makes sure we dont win. so he naturally called for the risky play of wilson throwing it down the middle obviously.

oh and i am not a conspiracy theorist,i am a conspiracy REALIST.its not my fault you never look at the facts.

you NFL apologists however are coincidence THEORISTS.

it amazes me that how after that game how even though callahan obviously through the raiders/bucs superbowl game,that you all woud think that carrol is any different.

tim brown said the night before the superbowl in that game,that for the first time ever in the entire time he played for the raiders,that it was the first time that a coach through out the game plan they worked on the whole week the night before the next game which he found to be very,very strange.

the players on the raiders said they thought it was very very strange how all the bucs players knew exactly what they were going to call.they said it felt like the bucs players were in the huddle with them.

they felt that cause callahan since he obviously hated the raiders and did not like most the players,that he threw the game for his buddy gruden.

keep on letting the NFL play you all for the chumps you are,they love you for that.

they have played ME for a sucker for the last time though.

oh and see you already prove for me how the NFL is corrupt,if belichcik did the kind of stuff in college football he does in the NFL,he wouldnt be there coach anymore,they kick you out for spygate and defalte gate so you just prove FOR me how corrupt the NFL is as you always prove me right all the time.


lets see,the seahawks players could not believe carrol did not run in beastmode,chris collingsworth and al michaels could not believe it. ONLY A DIPSHIT  MORON IDIOT  like MARTY SHITTENHEIMER or his son Brian SHITTENHEIMER,who got booed of of new york as offensiver coordinater,and now got fired from the rams as well and could only get a job in the college ranks as one cause he is such an idiot.NOW those two dumbfucks,i can easily see calling for a play like that? but carrol is an exeperienced coach who is not an idiot dumbshit like marty or his son brian.He is far too knowledageble to be that stupid.he was so paid off.you all just dont want to believe it could happen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so in short,go on and keep letting the NFL play you all for the chumps you are.I am glad I am not a season ticket holder.it would REALLY be tough for me to not watch the playoffs after this if i was.the american sheople though will keep going to all their games being season ticket holders and giving them their money like the sheep they are.

and you all will keep wasting your time watching their games just like they want you to playing you all for the chumps you are cause you are in denila mode.

they all LOVE YOU for being blind and naive and for doing that so congrats on contiuning to be played for the chumps you are because you all are all in denial mode that carrol threw the game.you make them them proud by doing that.

Me though?  they have played me for a sucker for the last time.I am finally awake on carrol.I just wish it did not take this long.

again i should have listened to the people that warned me about him at the beginning of the year.well better late than never as you all will NEVER WISE UP like i finally have.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, how can Belichick cheat?
> 
> If the NFL is rigged, then it is impossible for anyone to cheat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people saying these things are extremely hate-filled, obviously.  Just read their nasty posts!  Lol.  They are like spoiled children.  They Superbowl didn't go their way, so now it's rigged.  This is why I say the Pats haters are pathological.  They are truly sick in the head to be making such a thing out of the game of football.    They SUCK all the fun out of the game too.  They really suck and I wish they would leave the football forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not just Pats hate with 9/11.....he's just a conspiracy nut.
Click to expand...


It's very difficult to even make sense of his posts due to his poor spelling, grammar and punctuation.  Not to mention the nonsensical rantings.  He is obviously an uneducated paranoid dolt.


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory Wilson!  You fucking C*nt!
> 
> The call to throw THAT pass when you are on the 1 yard with Marshawn Lynch in the backfield is the dumbest play I've ever seen the Seahawks run.  It might be the dumbest play call I have ever seen in my lifetime.
> 
> The guy the dumb fuck Wilson chose to waste a years worth of work on was the POS with the least amount of experience on the team.
> 
> Thank! You! Whoever made THAT call !!  I don't give a fuck !  Darrell Bevel ...whoever..Fire the dumb fuck!!!!!
> 
> Wilson is smarter than that.  He should have just called his last time out after he got that stupid play from the sidelines.
> 
> I can't fucking believe we just gave New England that game so recklessly.  It was what 2nd down with a time out to waste?  Even If Lynch didn't punch it in which I can't believe we couldn't have easily done we had the time out to call immediately and run two more plays.
> 
> I just can't fucking believe it!  What a stupid way to lose a football game.
> 
> Well I hope you THANK YOUR FUCKING GOD for giving you a lump of shit for brains Russell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel yer pain.
> 
> 2 years ago the Niners had 1st and goal from the 4 yard line with plenty of time left to run the ball and win the Super Bowl. I don't know if Jim Harbaugh was calling the plays. But someone called 3 cutesy pass plays and a bootleg that didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya sure... whatever....  Being a fan of the 9ers you DESERVE pain.. . Well at least you did then,  But I don't know how to respond to a 9er fan now...  You aren't REALLY the enemy anymore...  Ya,,,  those were a few good years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pete Carroll is the enemy.......he's the numbskull that called the play.
> 
> He'll do to the Shitbrids what he did to the Trojans.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrol has made me decide to not only never watch the seahawks again,but to not even bother watching superbowls anymore now knowing beyond a doubt many are rigged.if my chargers are not in the playoffs next year like this year,you wont catch me watching any playoff games next year.screw all the sunday,monday and thursday night games as well,the NFL is corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. You sound silly.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


"Silly" is being nice.  You are too nice, Greg.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## ChrisL

Some more pictures of the parade in Boston for the victors!


----------



## gtopa1

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



The fox smells its own stink first!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fox smells its own stink first!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


He smells his own breath blowing back in his face because poo comes out of his mouth.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fox smells its own stink first!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He smells his own breath blowing back in his face because poo comes out of his mouth.
Click to expand...



Now now ChrisL; you know that isn't true!!! How many times do I have to tell you; liberals spend their lives with their head shoved up their butts and only come out to spread the hate and violence in their black hearts!! Oh: I see; he sucked when he should have licked!!! 

I am wrong; you are correct!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fox smells its own stink first!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He smells his own breath blowing back in his face because poo comes out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now now ChrisL; you know that isn't true!!! How many times do I have to tell you; liberals spend their lives with their head shoved up their butts and only come out to spread the hate and violence in their black hearts!! Oh: I see; he sucked when he should have licked!!!
> 
> I am wrong; you are correct!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I don't think he's a liberal though.    Just a windbag.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fox smells its own stink first!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He smells his own breath blowing back in his face because poo comes out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now now ChrisL; you know that isn't true!!! How many times do I have to tell you; liberals spend their lives with their head shoved up their butts and only come out to spread the hate and violence in their black hearts!! Oh: I see; he sucked when he should have licked!!!
> 
> I am wrong; you are correct!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

yep thatgs what you NFL apologists do,spend your time with your heads up your butts living in denial.you should get married to chrissy.this thread sure is attracting the trolls as my ignore list grows larger.


----------



## Papageorgio

This is really entertainment, as the list of the "I am putting you ignore but not really" list is growing hourly. 
911 nutter is the best entertainment, I would never put such comedy gold on ignore. Especially love his fart jokes! Priceless! 

Add the bad writing skills, misspellings, bad punctuation...a real moron is tough to find.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wonder if there can be a THREESOME marriage of you trolls.hee hee


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> wonder if there can be a THREESOME marriage of you trolls.hee hee


Wonder if there is a way for you to gain intelligence...nah you are way to funny being the board idiot. Please grace us with your ohhhh so clever fart jokes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtopa1

9/11 inside job said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fox smells its own stink first!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He smells his own breath blowing back in his face because poo comes out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now now ChrisL; you know that isn't true!!! How many times do I have to tell you; liberals spend their lives with their head shoved up their butts and only come out to spread the hate and violence in their black hearts!! Oh: I see; he sucked when he should have licked!!!
> 
> I am wrong; you are correct!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep thatgs what you NFL apologists do,spend your time with your heads up your butts living in denial.you should get married to chrissy.this thread sure is attracting the trolls as my ignore list grows larger.
Click to expand...


?????? Who are you again?? Patriots won the last time I looked. Why is that a problem??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

9/11 inside job said:


> wonder if there can be a THREESOME marriage of you trolls.hee hee



Is that a proposition? Already married here...eight kids...so I'm sorta taken!!

But don't let me spoil your spoilt brat rant!!

Greg


----------



## HUGGY

This thread is about ME processing the game and the loss.  Popshisgoo can take his iphone and shove it up his ass.


----------



## gtopa1

HUGGY said:


> This thread is about ME processing the game and the loss.  Popshisgoo can take his iphone and shove it up his ass.



OK: what was wrong with that final play.....apart from some freaky anticipation from a rookie??

Greg


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> This thread is about ME processing the game and the loss.  Popshisgoo can take his iphone and shove it up his ass.




Thank you Huggy, sometimes the truth hurts. Two weeks before the Packers lost and it was your turn to gloat. All season we got to hear about the great Sherman, the magnificent Carroll, the God like Wilson. The BS of Seattle going to have a perfect season, maybe one loss on their schedule. Putting every team down that would be playing Seattle. You lose THE game and you cry, bitch and moan. Find excuses, sorry but it is just a game to me and there have been 49 of them and none more important than the next. It is just a sport, just a game. Seattle winning or losing has no importance to 999.99999999% of the population, roughly the same percentage as any-other team.


----------



## Zander

Fuck the seattle shitbirds and their whiny rain soaked fans.....it's Hockey time!!

Go Kings!!


----------



## gtopa1

I think the final score is a good indicator of the game.  Someone won who got the most points. 

Greg


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> Fuck the seattle shitbirds and their whiny rain soaked fans.....it's Hockey time!!
> 
> Go Kings!!



You mean Go Isles!

Or, barring that (and finally, this looks like a season where the Islanders may actually make a run in the playoffs) Go Wings!


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the seattle shitbirds and their whiny rain soaked fans.....it's Hockey time!!
> 
> Go Kings!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Go Isles!
> 
> Or, barring that (and finally, this looks like a season where the Islanders may actually make a run in the playoffs) Go Wings!
Click to expand...


Halek has been phenomenal for the Islanders. 

Having resided in the Detroit area for a number of years, I truly love the Red Wings. I think they are a true dynasty in pro sports (23 straight years of making the playoffs and  11 Stanley Cup wins is hard to argue with). But my adopted home team are the LA KINGS. They really know how to win when the playoffs come.......Good luck!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the seattle shitbirds and their whiny rain soaked fans.....it's Hockey time!!
> 
> Go Kings!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Go Isles!
> 
> Or, barring that (and finally, this looks like a season where the Islanders may actually make a run in the playoffs) Go Wings!
Click to expand...


Go Bruins!


----------



## HUGGY

Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!


----------



## Montrovant

Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....


----------



## gtopa1

Montrovant said:


> Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....




You mean like THIS Hockey??






Kookaburras emphatically claim third World Cup title beating the Netherlands 6-1 in the final - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation 

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!



You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
Click to expand...


That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....



The HUGGY accepts no kind of hockey.  The only sport that matters is NFL football.

That is all.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about ME processing the game and the loss.  Popshisgoo can take his iphone and shove it up his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Huggy, sometimes the truth hurts. Two weeks before the Packers lost and it was your turn to gloat. All season we got to hear about the great Sherman, the magnificent Carroll, the God like Wilson. The BS of Seattle going to have a perfect season, maybe one loss on their schedule. Putting every team down that would be playing Seattle. You lose THE game and you cry, bitch and moan. Find excuses, sorry but it is just a game to me and there have been 49 of them and none more important than the next. It is just a sport, just a game. Seattle winning or losing has no importance to 999.99999999% of the population, roughly the same percentage as any-other team.
Click to expand...

 
It was ironic

With a 12 point lead and a little over 2 minutes to play, Green Bay had maybe a 95% chance of winning the game

With the ball on the one foot line on second down, Seattle had maybe a 95% chance of winning the game

Both lost


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
Click to expand...


Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HUGGY accepts no kind of hockey.  The only sport that matters is NFL football.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


Maybe you wouldn't be so crazed and obsessive anymore if you watched other sports too.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HUGGY accepts no kind of hockey.  The only sport that matters is NFL football.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you wouldn't be so crazed and obsessive anymore if you watched other sports too.
Click to expand...


"Fan" is short for "Fanatic".


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
Click to expand...


Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout. 

Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.

Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.


----------



## featherlite

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HUGGY accepts no kind of hockey.  The only sport that matters is NFL football.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


...but the Huggy must move on! =) The fun competition is before the big game.If it goes on too long its just poor losers and poor winners.
Right after a win...I think we can do no wrong. Right after a (big) loss I am sure of conspiracies and demand answers from people who know more about football than I do.

Just no baseball, basket ball and noooo golf.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout.
> 
> Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.
> 
> Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.
Click to expand...


I think the playing on the ice makes it more fast moving and exciting.  I don't like hockey more than football, but it's a really good sport.  The only problem is following the tiny puck.  I never know where the hell the puck is.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy only accepts one kind of hockey.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HUGGY accepts no kind of hockey.  The only sport that matters is NFL football.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...but the Huggy must move on! =) The fun competition is before the big game.If it goes on too long its just poor losers and poor winners.
> Right after a win...I think we can do no wrong. Right after a (big) loss I am sure of conspiracies and demand answers from people who know more about football than I do.
> 
> Just no baseball, basket ball and noooo golf.
Click to expand...


I'm not a big fan of basketball either.  Baseball is okay.  It's really slow moving sport though.  When your team gets a Grand Slam though, that's pretty exciting.    Some people just love watching golf.  My grammy used to.  They do make some incredible shots sometimes.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout.
> 
> Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.
> 
> Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.
Click to expand...


Of course winning is the main objective in most sports, you silly man. 

And as I've said before, blowouts are only good games for fans of the winning team.

Do you live on Astroturf?


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Ice Hockey enthusiasts! Damn you to hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout.
> 
> Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.
> 
> Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course winning is the main objective in most sports, you silly man.
> 
> And as I've said before, blowouts are only good games for fans of the winning team.
> 
> Do you live on Astroturf?
Click to expand...


I'd like to know which sport exists where the goal is NOT to win.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like hockey?  It's just like football on ice with sticks and a puck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout.
> 
> Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.
> 
> Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course winning is the main objective in most sports, you silly man.
> 
> And as I've said before, blowouts are only good games for fans of the winning team.
> 
> Do you live on Astroturf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know which sport exists where the goal is NOT to win.
Click to expand...


Soccer.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout.
> 
> Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.
> 
> Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course winning is the main objective in most sports, you silly man.
> 
> And as I've said before, blowouts are only good games for fans of the winning team.
> 
> Do you live on Astroturf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know which sport exists where the goal is NOT to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is possibly the dumbest statement you have made here at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is.  The object of the game is the exact same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is not unless you include every game or sport that scores points as an objective.  WINNING is not the main objective in many sports or games.  The "tie", although it does happen is frowned upon in football.  Also scoring a high number of points I E the "blowout" is the supreme goal in the NFL.  The gold standard "blowout" is the Shutout.
> 
> Many might say that the last SB is the ultimate match up with it going down to the wire deciding the winner.  I disagree.  The previous SB game, IMHO, is far better being a blowout and pure domination.
> 
> Also more specific to Ice Hockey is the ICE itself.  Ice is a stupid field as it is a stupid place to live.  Ya...nothing SCREAMS success as living in an Igloo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course winning is the main objective in most sports, you silly man.
> 
> And as I've said before, blowouts are only good games for fans of the winning team.
> 
> Do you live on Astroturf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know which sport exists where the goal is NOT to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer.
Click to expand...


It might be a crappy sport, but I think they still want to win games.


----------



## Truthseeker420

If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.


----------



## HUGGY

Truthseeker420 said:


> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.



Well, you are not a Seahawk's fan so the pressure is completely off isn't it?

Last time I looked the Hawks were in two consecutive Super Bowls and would have won both of them if Butler and Browner hadn't pulled the Pat's asses out of the fire in a last second SUPER play.  It certainly wasn't Brady that won the game.  He is one lucky some bitch and he knows it.

The Hawks were playing injured right across the board in the LOB.  If Brady had lost the headlines would have written..."Brady loses to a crippled defense".  You know it is true and so does Tommy Boi.

The good news is that we have Russell Wilson and he is just getting better and better.  The Hawks are again favored to take the NFC West this season.  That even before John Schneider does his magic in the draft and free agency.

It's good to have a team on top.  How does it feel to be you?  It's been so long that the Seahawks have had a bad season I can't remember the gloom and sense of impending doom.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, if the man would`ve caught the ball nothing would`ve been said except, great play?

"GTP"


----------



## HUGGY

1stRambo said:


> Yo, if the man would`ve caught the ball nothing would`ve been said except, great play?
> 
> "GTP"



Ya well Bevell sent a bitch to do a man's job in Lockette.  That's one negro that will have bad dreams for the rest of his life.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are not a Seahawk's fan so the pressure is completely off isn't it?
> 
> Last time I looked the Hawks were in two consecutive Super Bowls and would have won both of them if Butler and Browner hadn't pulled the Pat's asses out of the fire in a last second SUPER play.  It certainly wasn't Brady that won the game.  He is one lucky some bitch and he knows it.
> 
> The Hawks were playing injured right across the board in the LOB.  If Brady had lost the headlines would have written..."Brady loses to a crippled defense".  You know it is true and so does Tommy Boi.
> 
> The good news is that we have Russell Wilson and he is just getting better and better.  The Hawks are again favored to take the NFC West this season.  That even before John Schneider does his magic in the draft and free agency.
> 
> It's good to have a team on top.  How does it feel to be you?  It's been so long that the Seahawks have had a bad season I can't remember the gloom and sense of impending doom.
Click to expand...


Brady definitely did nothing to help them win.  It's not like he was 37/50 for 328 yards, 4 TDs, 2 ints, and went 13/15 for 124 yards and 2 TDs in the 4th quarter against a historically great defense or anything.  (Oh, and 8/8 for 65 and a TD on the final drive)

Brady definitely did not lead his team to a lead after being down 10 in the 4th, making the Patriots the only team in NFL history to come back from being down 10 in the second half. 

And he certainly had an explosive running game to bail him out.  Those 57 total rushing yards were the reason they won for sure. 

Yeah, TFB didn't put his team in a position to win at all.  What a waste of an MVP trophy. 

Also, it's been so long since the Seahawks had a bad season?  Seriously?  They were 7-9 in both 2010 and 2011, 5-11 in 2009, and 4-12 in 2008.  It was only 3 years ago that they were under .500. 

Just for a fun little comparison, the Patriots haven't been under .500 since 2000, haven't won less than 10 games since 2003, and are averaging 12 wins a year for 14 years. THAT'S what dominance looks like, my friend.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are not a Seahawk's fan so the pressure is completely off isn't it?
> 
> Last time I looked the Hawks were in two consecutive Super Bowls and would have won both of them if Butler and Browner hadn't pulled the Pat's asses out of the fire in a last second SUPER play.  It certainly wasn't Brady that won the game.  He is one lucky some bitch and he knows it.
> 
> The Hawks were playing injured right across the board in the LOB.  If Brady had lost the headlines would have written..."Brady loses to a crippled defense".  You know it is true and so does Tommy Boi.
> 
> The good news is that we have Russell Wilson and he is just getting better and better.  The Hawks are again favored to take the NFC West this season.  That even before John Schneider does his magic in the draft and free agency.
> 
> It's good to have a team on top.  How does it feel to be you?  It's been so long that the Seahawks have had a bad season I can't remember the gloom and sense of impending doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely did nothing to help them win.  It's not like he was 37/50 for 328 yards, 4 TDs, 2 ints, and went 13/15 for 124 yards and 2 TDs in the 4th quarter against a historically great defense or anything.  (Oh, and 8/8 for 65 and a TD on the final drive)
> 
> Brady definitely did not lead his team to a lead after being down 10 in the 4th, making the Patriots the only team in NFL history to come back from being down 10 in the second half.
> 
> And he certainly had an explosive running game to bail him out.  Those 57 total rushing yards were the reason they won for sure.
> 
> Yeah, TFB didn't put his team in a position to win at all.  What a waste of an MVP trophy.
> 
> Also, it's been so long since the Seahawks had a bad season?  Seriously?  They were 7-9 in both 2010 and 2011, 5-11 in 2009, and 4-12 in 2008.  It was only 3 years ago that they were under .500.
> 
> Just for a fun little comparison, the Patriots haven't been under .500 since 2000, haven't won less than 10 games since 2003, and are averaging 12 wins a year for 14 years. THAT'S what dominance looks like, my friend.
Click to expand...


Ya a historically great defense except three of the starting DB's should have been in the hospital recovering from surgery during THAT game.  It's not hard to play like a wiz when you are completing passes on a DB that rarely ever got into a real football game and only had a part time job in Special Teams coverage's.  Theron was an embarrassment.  He almost single handedly gave Brady those 4th quarter drives.  Even with a crippled first team DOB and that clown Theron we were one catch away from a consecutive SB Championship. 

I like our chances this season.  There is no reason to hash over the spilt milk.  It was what it was.  One thing for certain is that Russell Wilson rarely if ever makes the same mistake twice and THIS year when it gets to crunch time he will embarrass defenses by rolling out and just dance into the end zone.  I doubt he will ever let Darrell Bevell call a losing last play like in the game on February 2.

You don't have to worry yourself thinking about another Pat's SBC.  From here on out for several years it will be all Seahawks.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you are not a Seahawk's fan so the pressure is completely off isn't it?
> 
> Last time I looked the Hawks were in two consecutive Super Bowls and would have won both of them if Butler and Browner hadn't pulled the Pat's asses out of the fire in a last second SUPER play.  It certainly wasn't Brady that won the game.  He is one lucky some bitch and he knows it.
> 
> The Hawks were playing injured right across the board in the LOB.  If Brady had lost the headlines would have written..."Brady loses to a crippled defense".  You know it is true and so does Tommy Boi.
> 
> The good news is that we have Russell Wilson and he is just getting better and better.  The Hawks are again favored to take the NFC West this season.  That even before John Schneider does his magic in the draft and free agency.
> 
> It's good to have a team on top.  How does it feel to be you?  It's been so long that the Seahawks have had a bad season I can't remember the gloom and sense of impending doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely did nothing to help them win.  It's not like he was 37/50 for 328 yards, 4 TDs, 2 ints, and went 13/15 for 124 yards and 2 TDs in the 4th quarter against a historically great defense or anything.  (Oh, and 8/8 for 65 and a TD on the final drive)
> 
> Brady definitely did not lead his team to a lead after being down 10 in the 4th, making the Patriots the only team in NFL history to come back from being down 10 in the second half.
> 
> And he certainly had an explosive running game to bail him out.  Those 57 total rushing yards were the reason they won for sure.
> 
> Yeah, TFB didn't put his team in a position to win at all.  What a waste of an MVP trophy.
> 
> Also, it's been so long since the Seahawks had a bad season?  Seriously?  They were 7-9 in both 2010 and 2011, 5-11 in 2009, and 4-12 in 2008.  It was only 3 years ago that they were under .500.
> 
> Just for a fun little comparison, the Patriots haven't been under .500 since 2000, haven't won less than 10 games since 2003, and are averaging 12 wins a year for 14 years. THAT'S what dominance looks like, my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya a historically great defense except three of the starting DB's should have been in the hospital recovering from surgery during THAT game.  It's not hard to play like a wiz when you are completing passes on a DB that rarely ever got into a real football game and only had a part time job in Special Teams coverage's.  Theron was an embarrassment.  He almost single handedly gave Brady those 4th quarter drives.  Even with a crippled first team DOB and that clown Theron we were one catch away from a consecutive SB Championship.
> 
> I like our chances this season.  There is no reason to hash over the spilt milk.  It was what it was.  One thing for certain is that Russell Wilson rarely if ever makes the same mistake twice and THIS year when it gets to crunch time he will embarrass defenses by rolling out and just dance into the end zone.  I doubt he will ever let Darrell Bevell call a losing last play like in the game on February 2.
> 
> You don't have to worry yourself thinking about another Pat's SBC.  From here on out for several years it will be all Seahawks.
Click to expand...


Truly great teams overcome whatever adversity is thrown their way, including injuries.
The Patriots lost their #1 RB and their Pro-Bowl defensive captain LB for the season in the same game. They didn't miss a beat. Hightower played a good chunk of the second half of the season with a torn labrum, including taking down Lynch at the one yard line at the end of the game. 

You do know that admitting that Brady played well doesn't mean the Seahawks didn't also play well, right?  They can both be good teams, this isn't highlander.


----------



## HUGGY

*After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*

*Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*

FEB 01, 10:46 PM
Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.

It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.

The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon 

My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> *After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*
> 
> *Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*
> 
> FEB 01, 10:46 PM
> Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
> Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.
> 
> It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.
> 
> The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon
> 
> My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.



Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*
> 
> *Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*
> 
> FEB 01, 10:46 PM
> Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
> Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.
> 
> It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.
> 
> The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon
> 
> My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.
Click to expand...


The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.

I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*
> 
> *Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*
> 
> FEB 01, 10:46 PM
> Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
> Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.
> 
> It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.
> 
> The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon
> 
> My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.
> 
> I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.
Click to expand...


I'm a band wagoner?  Hah.  Listen buddy, not only is the 12th man the epitome of a bandwagon, but you're the one who claimed that it's been so long since the Seahawks had a losing season that you don't remember what it feels like.  That was 3 years ago, gramps.  I didn't realize that homerism causes memory loss like that.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*
> 
> *Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*
> 
> FEB 01, 10:46 PM
> Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
> Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.
> 
> It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.
> 
> The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon
> 
> My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.
> 
> I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a band wagoner?  Hah.  Listen buddy, not only is the 12th man the epitome of a bandwagon, but you're the one who claimed that it's been so long since the Seahawks had a losing season that you don't remember what it feels like.  That was 3 years ago, gramps.  I didn't realize that homerism causes memory loss like that.
Click to expand...


Now who's crying?


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*
> 
> *Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*
> 
> FEB 01, 10:46 PM
> Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
> Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.
> 
> It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.
> 
> The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon
> 
> My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.
> 
> I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a band wagoner?  Hah.  Listen buddy, not only is the 12th man the epitome of a bandwagon, but you're the one who claimed that it's been so long since the Seahawks had a losing season that you don't remember what it feels like.  That was 3 years ago, gramps.  I didn't realize that homerism causes memory loss like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now who's crying?
Click to expand...


Still you.  Did you forget that as well?


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*
> 
> *Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*
> 
> FEB 01, 10:46 PM
> Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
> Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.
> 
> It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.
> 
> The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon
> 
> My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon.  THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.
> 
> I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a band wagoner?  Hah.  Listen buddy, not only is the 12th man the epitome of a bandwagon, but you're the one who claimed that it's been so long since the Seahawks had a losing season that you don't remember what it feels like.  That was 3 years ago, gramps.  I didn't realize that homerism causes memory loss like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now who's crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still you.  Did you forget that as well?
Click to expand...


Give it a rest Idgit.  I have spent very little time licking my wounds over the SB loss.  Go read a 9/11 thread.  I only engage when some a-hole brings it up on one of the threads I've started and follow.


----------



## rightwinger

Truthseeker420 said:


> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.


 
That was the key to the game

How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?

A 12 point lead should have been game over


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Truthseeker420 said:


> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.



Dude you are just NOW wanting to talk about old news wanting to bring up an old dead thread?

They did that because Carrol threw the game.You were right about him.I should have listened to you.He is a cheater.He was paid off to throw this game.the fact he did not use Lynch to punch it in.the pats scored those cause carrol like an idiot,let the defensive coordinater send a mere three man rush.

while its true what Huggy said that Simon has no business wearing a seahawk uniform and helped give up that touchdown when that wuss Lane got hurt,that would not have matter had carrol not gone into prevent mode and stopped sending the house in the second half.

That wuss Lane has no business wearing a seahawk uniform either.that wusss should have been tough like Sherman and Chancellor are who both played through serious injurys in the packers game instead that wuss wouldn't tough it out like they did.

In the first half,he was sending the house dominating their offense.He THEN went into that prevent defense in the second half which no team should ever use since it only prevents you from winning.

Carrol is no idiot.I would expect someone like an experienced coach as brian shittenheimer to do that cause he IS an idiot.Carrol knows better though.He has too much experience. Carrol and Belicheat are BOTH cheaters.

I have less respect for Carrol than I do Belicheat.Belicheat at least cheats to win where Carrol cheats to lose. Fuck  Pete Carrol and the NFL.they have played me for a sucker for the last time.


----------



## mack20

Now Jeremy Lane is a wuss?  The guy broke his arm in a ridiculously gruesome way AND tore his ACL on the same play.  There's not a guy in the entire NFL who would be able to keep playing there. And it's not even remotely Lane's fault that the Seahawks had no depth behind him. 

Also, can you give it a fucking rest already with the Carroll threw the game bullshit.  Lynch only had a 20% success rate inside the 1 this season and they had to throw it on at least one of the plays. Carroll got outcoached, not paid off.  If Butler doesn't read that play PERFECTLY and make an unbelievable move, the Seahawks probably score there and win and everyone talks forever about how amazingly intelligent and what a gutsy risk taker Carroll is.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, boo fucking hoo. I don't run around whining about the Patriots having a hobbled Gronkowski when they lost the SB in 2011.  Every team deals with injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.
> 
> I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a band wagoner?  Hah.  Listen buddy, not only is the 12th man the epitome of a bandwagon, but you're the one who claimed that it's been so long since the Seahawks had a losing season that you don't remember what it feels like.  That was 3 years ago, gramps.  I didn't realize that homerism causes memory loss like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now who's crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still you.  Did you forget that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it a rest Idgit.  I have spent very little time licking my wounds over the SB loss.  Go read a 9/11 thread.  I only engage when some a-hole brings it up on one of the threads I've started and follow.
Click to expand...


And I only engaged because what you wrote about Brady having nothing to do with the win and just being lucky is utter bullshit and you know it.  Don't be a sore loser and I won't be an obnoxious winner.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The injured players played pretty well considering.  That punk ass bitch Simon had no business wearing a Seahawk uniform.
> 
> I'm not boo hooing Asshat.  I'm just still fucking pissed.  I doubt I will EVER let this go.  It just stabbed too deep in my heart.  You bandwagon bitches don't have a clue what a REAL fan feels.  So bite me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a band wagoner?  Hah.  Listen buddy, not only is the 12th man the epitome of a bandwagon, but you're the one who claimed that it's been so long since the Seahawks had a losing season that you don't remember what it feels like.  That was 3 years ago, gramps.  I didn't realize that homerism causes memory loss like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now who's crying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still you.  Did you forget that as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it a rest Idgit.  I have spent very little time licking my wounds over the SB loss.  Go read a 9/11 thread.  I only engage when some a-hole brings it up on one of the threads I've started and follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I only engaged because what you wrote about Brady having nothing to do with the win and just being lucky is utter bullshit and you know it.  Don't be a sore loser and I won't be an obnoxious winner.
Click to expand...


He was lucky.  He got outplayed in 75% of the game.  His "luck" was that Seattle had to play Simon.  They might have had a better chance with just playing with 10 guys than depend on that POS Simon.  At least then the players that engaged would be playing Seahawk tough and not giving up play..after play...TD after TD..until Brady was looking like some Super Star which he most certainly wasn't until Simon entered the game.  Yes THAT was lucky for Brady.  If you can't admit that then yes you are an obnoxious winner that has no clue how it happened that his team took home a trophy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the troll.^

That means I have you on ignore since this here- I is all you cheatriot apologists are capable of.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
Click to expand...


Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
Click to expand...


You mean like how Wilson got lucky that the Hawks were even in the SB, after playing like shit for 3 quarters against Green Bay?  That kind of luck?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how Wilson got lucky that the Hawks were even in the SB, after playing like shit for 3 quarters against Green Bay?  That kind of luck?
Click to expand...


Yes....


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
Click to expand...


I mean...did you even watch the game?  You're saying that Simon was entirely the reason that Brady had an incredible 4th quarter, but you know Simon had been in the game since the second Pats drive of the first quarter, right?  Brady might not've had eye popping stats for those first two drives, but he was 9/11 for 48 yards.   Do you know what your hero Russell Wilson did in his first two drives?  Scrambled once for 7 yards.  That's IT. 

Are you forgetting that the game was tied at 14 at halftime?  Brady was 21/28 for 184 yards, 2 TDs and 1 int before the half.  He did have a rough 3rd quarter, but had a brilliant 4th. 

Stop trying to detract from what Brady did in that game.  It makes you look petty and bitter, and given that it's not based in actual reality, also stupid.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean...did you even watch the game?  You're saying that Simon was entirely the reason that Brady had an incredible 4th quarter, but you know Simon had been in the game since the second Pats drive of the first quarter, right?  Brady might not've had eye popping stats for those first two drives, but he was 9/11 for 48 yards.   Do you know what your hero Russell Wilson did in his first two drives?  Scrambled once for 7 yards.  That's IT.
> 
> Are you forgetting that the game was tied at 14 at halftime?  Brady was 21/28 for 184 yards, 2 TDs and 1 int before the half.  He did have a rough 3rd quarter, but had a brilliant 4th.
> 
> Stop trying to detract from what Brady did in that game.  It makes you look petty and bitter, and given that it's not based in actual reality, also stupid.
Click to expand...


Yes I am saying EXACTLY that.  Simon allowed almost EVERY completion in Brady's last two drives. Simon was responsible for covering the Pat's receivers on BOTH of the Pat's 4th qtr TDs.  It is YOU that is in denial.

Brady could have challenged an injured Chancellor, an injured Thomas or an injured Sherman but chose to single out the supposedly healthy Simon to attack.  I feel bad for Simon but the nightmares he will endure till he draws his last breath are well deserved.


----------



## mack20

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean...did you even watch the game?  You're saying that Simon was entirely the reason that Brady had an incredible 4th quarter, but you know Simon had been in the game since the second Pats drive of the first quarter, right?  Brady might not've had eye popping stats for those first two drives, but he was 9/11 for 48 yards.   Do you know what your hero Russell Wilson did in his first two drives?  Scrambled once for 7 yards.  That's IT.
> 
> Are you forgetting that the game was tied at 14 at halftime?  Brady was 21/28 for 184 yards, 2 TDs and 1 int before the half.  He did have a rough 3rd quarter, but had a brilliant 4th.
> 
> Stop trying to detract from what Brady did in that game.  It makes you look petty and bitter, and given that it's not based in actual reality, also stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am saying EXACTLY that.  Simon allowed almost EVERY completion in Brady's last two drives. Simon was responsible for covering the Pat's receivers on BOTH of the Pat's 4th qtr TDs.  It is YOU that is in denial.
> 
> Brady could have challenged an injured Chancellor, an injured Thomas or an injured Sherman but chose to single out the supposedly healthy Simon to attack.  I feel bad for Simon but the nightmares he will endure till he draws his last breath are well deserved.
Click to expand...


Are you even going to once attempt to not lie?  Simon was not responsible for both touchdowns in the 4th quarter.  The two Patriots touchdowns in the 4th were caught by Amendola and Edelman.  Simon was in coverage on Edelman, but it was EARL THOMAS who allowed the Amendola TD.


----------



## HUGGY

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean...did you even watch the game?  You're saying that Simon was entirely the reason that Brady had an incredible 4th quarter, but you know Simon had been in the game since the second Pats drive of the first quarter, right?  Brady might not've had eye popping stats for those first two drives, but he was 9/11 for 48 yards.   Do you know what your hero Russell Wilson did in his first two drives?  Scrambled once for 7 yards.  That's IT.
> 
> Are you forgetting that the game was tied at 14 at halftime?  Brady was 21/28 for 184 yards, 2 TDs and 1 int before the half.  He did have a rough 3rd quarter, but had a brilliant 4th.
> 
> Stop trying to detract from what Brady did in that game.  It makes you look petty and bitter, and given that it's not based in actual reality, also stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am saying EXACTLY that.  Simon allowed almost EVERY completion in Brady's last two drives. Simon was responsible for covering the Pat's receivers on BOTH of the Pat's 4th qtr TDs.  It is YOU that is in denial.
> 
> Brady could have challenged an injured Chancellor, an injured Thomas or an injured Sherman but chose to single out the supposedly healthy Simon to attack.  I feel bad for Simon but the nightmares he will endure till he draws his last breath are well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you even going to once attempt to not lie?  Simon was not responsible for both touchdowns in the 4th quarter.  The two Patriots touchdowns in the 4th were caught by Amendola and Edelman.  Simon was in coverage on Edelman, but it was EARL THOMAS who allowed the Amendola TD.
Click to expand...


*After Jeremy Lane's injury, sub Tharold Simon allows 2 TDs*

*Patriots overcome 10-point fourth quarter deficit to win Super Bowl XLIX*

FEB 01, 10:46 PM
Tom Brady and the Patriots scored 14 unanswered points to win Super Bowl XLIX over the Seahawks.
Long before the miracle catch, improbable interception and the rest of what made this a wild Super Bowl, Seattle cornerback Jeremy Lane made a big play, then went down with a gruesome arm injury.

It would turn out to be an injury that had a devastating effect on the Seahawks in their 28-24 loss to New England.

The Patriots immediately went after Lane's replacement, Tharold Simon, and beat him again and again and again. *Two of Tom Brady's touchdowns were thrown to receivers that were being defended by Simon *

My apologies it wasn't "Theron" .. It was Simon. THAT piece of shit straight up cost us the game LONG before the miracle interception.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...d-patriots-attack-backup-tharold-simon-020115


----------



## mack20

Yes, you moron, Simon allowed two TDs on 7 catches. One was to Edelman at the end of the 4th and one was to LaFell in the beginning of the 2nd.  He did not allow 2 TDs in the 4th, as you so adamantly claimed. 

Do you know ANYTHING accurate about this game?  You know that you can find all of these answers on the Internet, right?  You don't HAVE to keep looking like such an uninformed fanboy idiot.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a Seahawks fan I would be more worried how the Pats drove down for 2 easy TDs in the 4th. The Pats made a good play on the goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the key to the game
> 
> How did the historic Seahawk defense allow the Pats to score two TDs and wipe out a 12 point lead?
> 
> A 12 point lead should have been game over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they guys that were injured were certainly not the problem.  Their toughness WAS a historic effort to even be in the game.  It was that backup Simon that Brady used like a 2 dollar whore.  He fucked that hopeless/hapless negro coming and going.  Putting him in cost the Seahawks both late game Pats TDs.  The Hawks should have had a solid backup plan knowing they had three of their best defensive backfield players in that game that could go down any minute.  They should have taken those two weeks and coached up somebody..maybe a backup linebacker or even an offensive player to stand in for a qtr in an emergency situation as did occur.  Putting Simon is was alone the biggest mistake the DC made.  That cost the Hawks two TDs.  It made Brady look like some kind of hero that he certainly didn't play like in the first 3 qtrs of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean...did you even watch the game?  You're saying that Simon was entirely the reason that Brady had an incredible 4th quarter, but you know Simon had been in the game since the second Pats drive of the first quarter, right?  Brady might not've had eye popping stats for those first two drives, but he was 9/11 for 48 yards.   Do you know what your hero Russell Wilson did in his first two drives?  Scrambled once for 7 yards.  That's IT.
> 
> Are you forgetting that the game was tied at 14 at halftime?  Brady was 21/28 for 184 yards, 2 TDs and 1 int before the half.  He did have a rough 3rd quarter, but had a brilliant 4th.
> 
> Stop trying to detract from what Brady did in that game.  It makes you look petty and bitter, and given that it's not based in actual reality, also stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am saying EXACTLY that.  Simon allowed almost EVERY completion in Brady's last two drives. Simon was responsible for covering the Pat's receivers on BOTH of the Pat's 4th qtr TDs.  It is YOU that is in denial.
> 
> Brady could have challenged an injured Chancellor, an injured Thomas or an injured Sherman but chose to single out the supposedly healthy Simon to attack.  I feel bad for Simon but the nightmares he will endure till he draws his last breath are well deserved.
Click to expand...


Didn't "allow" Huggy, more like was outmatched.    That is how the game goes.  The Pats ALSO had injured players, so please . . . cut the crap.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good God Huggy,cant believe you are STILL talking about the superbowl with these trolls.The seahawk players have gotten over this,you should as well.might try and start thinking about the upcoming mariners season coming up.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Good God Huggy,cant believe you are STILL talking about the superbowl with these trolls.The seahawk players have gotten over this,you should as well.might try and start thinking about the upcoming mariners season coming up.



I think you may have a mistaken idea about what constitutes an internet troll....


----------



## Papageorgio

New England scored 14 points in less than 6 minutes. Brady played like only Brady can. He dissected and made the throws  in-spite of Seattle's coverages.

Rogers was injured for the Packer Seahawk game and they lost in the fourth quarter with some improbable Seahawk plays. No excuses by Green Bay, yet Seattle fans whine, bitch and moan about the loss. That's why I dislike the whiney Seahawk fans, the are poor sports in victory and poor sports in defeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God Huggy,cant believe you are STILL talking about the superbowl with these trolls.The seahawk players have gotten over this,you should as well.might try and start thinking about the upcoming mariners season coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have a mistaken idea about what constitutes an internet troll....
Click to expand...


Kinda like how Kaepernick is mistaken on what makes up an NFL QB?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I hate to post again on this old dead thread but I came acorss this by accident.wasnt looking for anything on it.it just came up.I like this guys thinking.thats what I been saying all along,that players are going to lose confidance in carrol now and start tuning him out in games.

The reason Pete Carroll was fired from the Patriots was because he lost the players – they began to tune him out and even ignore him one game when he was calling for a time out but the team wanted to go for it

Seem like Carroll’s at risk of losing his team again


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God Huggy,cant believe you are STILL talking about the superbowl with these trolls.The seahawk players have gotten over this,you should as well.might try and start thinking about the upcoming mariners season coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have a mistaken idea about what constitutes an internet troll....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Kaepernick is mistaken on what makes up an NFL QB?
Click to expand...


Ouch!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God Huggy,cant believe you are STILL talking about the superbowl with these trolls.The seahawk players have gotten over this,you should as well.might try and start thinking about the upcoming mariners season coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have a mistaken idea about what constitutes an internet troll....
Click to expand...

wasn't including you in there so  so you know,you are only one in the conspiracy section,lol.

just the obvious ones pooper and his two boy friends chris and mack.

there I go again posting on an old dead thread I was determined not to anymore.


----------

